
Agency Guy Built an A.I. Clone to Attend Zoom Meetings for Him - ikarandeep
https://musebycl.io/index.php/makers/agency-guy-built-ai-clone-attend-zoom-meetings-him
======
TechBro8615
If you watch the video, it's pretty obviously fake (and his colleagues notice
this). But the concept is worrying when you extrapolate it to abuse of
identity verification methods. Some KYC / ID verify companies will do
something like have you connect to an agent for a quick chat where you hold up
your license and verify who you are. This is ripe for abuse, and it's never
been easier to open a fraudulent bank account online.

~~~
netsharc
Huh, true... There's already demoes of real time deepfakes (researcher talking
with face movements, video output the 3 most recent US presidents doing those
face movements and saying what he's saying).

So, one needs to just steal enough of someone's voice and face data, e.g. from
Zoom, and their driver's license...

------
def8cefe
That isn't AI, the prompts and responses are predefined. Funny though.

~~~
daveslash
This. Yes. It's funny and was a joy to watch over my morning coffee, but not
AI. AI has become like so many other buzzwords: used with such reckless
abandon that it's become watered down so much that it doesn't really mean
anything in its common use.

------
lsiebert
That's pretty good advertising campaign for their creative agency, even if
it's inadvertent.

~~~
lonelappde
Spoiler: it was advertent.

advert-ent indeed.

ad-vertent.

